# haddington east lothian



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

does anyone know if there is a safe spot in haddington,east lothian for stopping over night,all sites seem to be closed until march.grandson boxing there on sunday,tomorrow,so hoping to go down today.cheers jim m :roll:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

They could be open - today is the 1st March !!


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Bobmarley3 said:


> They could be open - today is the 1st March !!


thanks for that,didn't realise its a short month.jim m :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Try the sea front and top car parks in East Berwick. They should be quite clear this time of year.

Colin


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Spot on the sea front at North Berwick or higher car park adjoining golf course


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Spot on the sea front at North Berwick or higher car park adjoining golf course


Sorry, I meant North Berwick - dementia creeping up on me!!!! 

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have overnighted in the Council car park behind (I think) the Corn Exchange. Some Exchange anyway.  If it is a weekday, the car park will fill up so choose your spot to avoid being hemmed in.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> We have overnighted in the Council car park behind (I think) the Corn Exchange. Some Exchange anyway.  If it is a weekday, the car park will fill up so choose your spot to avoid being hemmed in.


this is where we ended up stopping as the venue was held in the corn exchange.mon to frid you need a permit from council office,weekend no restrictions.was quiet except few kids on their onza's but they were no probs.toilets open 9 till 6 and were spotless.lovely wee historic market town with lots of shops and restuarants.
we did try couple of campsites but they wanted £20 to stop overnight which i thought was a bit heavy considering time of year.thanks again for replies.jim m :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to go there in the summer as that is where my wife's family is from and hasn't been there before. Any recommended campsites in the area either within walking distance of the town or close to a bus stop?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Haddington or North Berwick?

Not sure about Haddington but for North Berwick
Private site at Tantallon Castle is on the edge of North Berwick
Caravan Club site at Dirleton (Yellowcraigs) is about 3 miles from Northern Berwick. Bus stop about 1 mile from site.
C&CC site at Dunbar


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Jamsieboy said:


> Haddington or North Berwick?
> 
> Not sure about Haddington but for North Berwick
> Private site at Tantallon Castle is on the edge of North Berwick
> ...


My wife's family is from Haddington. But thanks.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

As the result of an Freedom of Information request to East Lothian Council this reply received on 16/07/13

Good Afternoon John,

Please find attached details of East Lothian Councils car parks. There are no areas within East Lothian that cater for overnight parking and we would always encourage visitors to use the facilities within the many privately owned caravan parks.

Our Traffic Regulation Orders are currently with consultants who are preparing a price to digitise them. Their availability will be dependent on the price and resources of the consultant and East Lothian.

Hope this information will be of assistance but feel free to contact me again if further information is required.

Kindest Regards
Keith Scott
Network Inspector
01620 827738
07771 956537

East Lothian Tried to ban Motorhomes from parking by introducing a bylaw www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/northber...n-passed-by-cabinet/ 15th December 2011. That was rejected by the Minister of Transpoert for Scotland.

This was the councils reply to my first enquiry regarding that bylaw

John

Thank you for your email and its comprehensive detail.

I haven`t checked recently but I believe that the Council is still pursuing a ban through different regulations as opposed to byelaws. The reason for this is that much the majority of local people are firmly opposed to overnight parking for various reasons. I doubt that they would support the subtle definitions your organisation uses and say that when there are local caravan sites accessible they should be used.

I've copied in colleagues who may be able to update me. If so I`ll forward on their understanding.

Regards 
Neil Clark

EAST LOTHIAN COUNCIL CAR PARKS

Town Dunbar
Car Park Bayswell Road
Approx. Capacity 60
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Gifford
Car Park The Square
Approx. Capacity 16
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Haddington
Car Park Mill Wynd (Poldrate)
Approx. Capacity 28
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Haddington
Car Park Newtonport (Clinic)
Approx. Capacity 28
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Haddington
Car Park Town Centre (Tesco & Long Stay)
Approx. Capacity 274
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Haddington
Car Park Town Centre (Tesco & Long Stay)
Approx. Capacity 274
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Haddington
Car Park Council Car Park
Approx. Capacity Weekends Only
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Brunton Hall (Ladywell Way)
Approx. Capacity 66
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Fisherrow Harbour
Approx. Capacity 25
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Gracefield (New Street)
Approx. Capacity 100
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Kerr's Wynd
Approx. Capacity 22
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Millhill
Approx. Capacity 14
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Newbigging
Approx. Capacity 20
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Musselburgh
Car Park Olivebank Road
Approx. Capacity 65
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Dunbar Road
Approx. Capacity 65
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Glebe (St.Andrews Street)
Approx. Capacity 78
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Law Road
Approx. Capacity 19
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Lodge (East Road)
Approx. Capacity 20
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Melbourne Road
Approx. Capacity 15
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town North Berwick
Car Park Quality Street
Approx. Capacity 70
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Tranent
Car Park Bridge Street (The Butts)
Approx. Capacity 32
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Tranent
Car Park Lindores Drive
Approx. Capacity 30
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Tranent
Car Park Loch Road
Approx. Capacity 53
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Tranent
Car Park Winton Place
Approx. Capacity 30
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No

Town Longniddry (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Bents No.1
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Longniddry (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Bents No.2
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Longniddry (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Bents No.3
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Dunbar (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Skateraw
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Dunbar (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Barns Ness
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Dunbar (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park Whitesands
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Dunbar (Coastal Car Parks)
Car Park John Muir Country Park
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Dirleton (Coastal Car Park)
Car Park Yellowcraig
Approx. Capacity 
Height Restrictions 2m Height Barrier
Over Night Parking No

Town Wallyford
Car Park Park & Choose
Approx. Capacity 321
Height Restrictions None
Over Night Parking No


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

For information this is the letter that is referred to above as the subtle definitions your organisation uses

THE MOTOR CARAVAN TOURISM ORGANISATION

c/o John J Thompson
email: [email protected]

Economic Development
East Lothian Council,
John Muir House
Brewery Park
Haddington
East Lothian
EH41 3HA.

10th July 2013

This morning I read on a Motor Caravan forum that East Lothian Council and North Berwick Community Council has dropped its plans to prohibit overnight parking, including sleeping in the car parks that they had previously planned to impose restrictions.

We are The Motor Caravan Tourism Organisation a group set up to promote the needs and aspirations of Motor Caravan users in the UK and from abroad and to promote the benefits to communities by encouraging users to visit and park in a responsible fashion, respecting local communities and the environment. We promote the Motor Caravan code of conduct at all times.

Our aim is to work with providers to establish Camper Stops based on the ones existing in Northern Ireland and Europe in every suitable Town, Village, Tourist Attraction, Motorway Service Area and Service Stations on major routes in the UK

We do not condone camping on car parks however we do differentiate between parking and camping.
As a rule, parking is defined as follows:
•Only its wheels touch the ground
•It occupies no greater a 'footprint' than when it is being driven.

Camping is generally defined as follows:
A vehicle is deemed to be 'camped' when any of the following are taking place
•Stabilisers are deployed
•Awning/sunshade is deployed
•Cooking equipment is deployed (fires, barbecues, stoves, etc.) outside of the vehicle.
•Furniture (tables, chairs, etc.) are deployed
•Washing is hung out
•Drinking water containers are deployed outside
•Waste (solid or liquid) containers are deployed outside

Parking including cooking, eating or sleeping in a modern Motor Caravan is no different to that of HGV s or Coaches. It should be of no consequence what happens in a properly parked vehicle, providing it is otherwise complying with the rules of the car park. Motor caravans can range in size from WV or Transit van equivalent to Recreational Vehicles (RV s) the size of a large touring coach.

Modern motor caravan are not like touring caravans. They are designed as self contained transport and accommodation in one unit. They are the transport for their users, unlike caravans where the user can park the caravan on a caravan site and use the tow car as transport.

Motor Caravans are bought for the freedom of being able to use them at any time without pre-planning of trips.

Caravan Sites are not always the solution, problems encountered are:

Some require membership before they can be used. (Club sites and 5 van C Ls/CSs)

Most caravan sites require pre booking and will not offer places for the odd night, as they prefer seasonal or longer stay custom..

They often have restricted access and exit provision with gates lock often between 20:00 and 08:00 preventing late arrival or early departure.

Caravan sites are seasonal businesses. Motor caravans are used all year round.

Pitches are often on grass which can prove traction problems for modern front wheel drive motor caravans even in only damp conditions.

Caravan sites provide and charge for services and entertainment, that motor caravan users are not seeking or need. This is a bit like the PPI issues.

Motor caravans often weigh between 2 to 5 time or more, than a touring caravan. Site owners/wardens not like them because of the potential for damage to soft ground.

Caravan site pitches are often sloping and while it is easy to level a caravan by pivoting it on a centre axle. A motor caravan has a wheel roughly at each corner and this makes levelling on these pitches difficult if not impossible.

To prevent some of the problems reported by the Community Council as reported in the East Lothian Reporter www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/northber...n-passed-by-cabinet/ 15th December 2011.

A readers comment in that paper "If any NB Community Council members are reading this, why don't we set aside an area such as the car park on Haugh Road for exclusive use by motorhomes, provide basic services and charge a nominal sum for use?
If the nearby toilets on Tantallon Terrace are going to be upgraded anyway then it would be easy to stick a shower in at the same time. How about facilitating instead of obstructing a practice for which there is undoubtedly a demand?! This would be good for the mix of the town and might even pay for itself"

Our organisation backs these comments with the proviso that car parks are for all vehicle. Marked bays for large vehicles would be beneficial however. Motor caravan users don't need showers toilets etc. . They have their own built in which are catered for by on board high capacity tanks. All a motor caravan requires is an occasional place to dump the wet and dry waste and take on fresh water Motor Caravans are the only vehicles with on board rubbish bins. All they need is a reasonably level, firm area to park on. Motor Caravans do not need mains electric connections as they have there own inbuilt sources. Caravans rely on outside containers for water and waste and are best used on dedicated pitches with the necessary hookup services to hand..

A basic toilet emptying point and drinking water supply point as below is all that would be needed to provide hygiene to motor caravan users. A tap with a screw thread and guard could be used to prevent cross contamination of drinking water by misuse. More elaborate drive over facilities are also useful to touring coaches with toilets

Please see the Diagram of a basic Hygiene point for Motor Caravans (Pictures attached)

Motor Caravan users carry their own hoses or containers for drinking water. So there is no need to provide hoses. Push to use taps also prevent misuse and waste.

Commercial solutions are also available http://www.bornes-eurorelais.fr/ or http://www.flotbleu.com/fr/relais-flot-bleu/30210-remoulins.html. or http://xavier.larquet.free.fr/cc/index.php?rubrique=CC&page=BORNES These use tokens and abroad local shops hold them.. When a user wants a token (jetton) they may also purchase other items at the same time

Drive over solutions are also useful to touring coaches with toilets on board.

In France alone, there are over 3,000 Aires de Services, of which only a handful charge charge for parking. Almost all of these Aires provide grey and black waste and refuse without making a charge. Fresh water is also available, often free and only occasionally costing more than €5.00.

It is this provision that makes touring abroad attractive to Motor Caravan users.

Our organisation would recommend the setting of time limited overnight parking for Motor Caravans. Of say 36/48/72 hours is all that would be necessary to prevent overstaying. A by-law enabling the Police to take action on overstays or camping, as is common abroad or Pay & Display with an enforced PNC system would solve a lot of the problems.

Motor caravan users like to spend money in the local community when they can. If they are on caravan sites the site charges go into the pocket of the site owner and not to the local shops/pubs/restaurants and take away outlets. .A post from the forum website this morning "we would visit NB and Seacliff throughout the year. Which would incur a bite to eat at North Berwick Fry, great wee eating place, sit in, or take away. Then there's the wee specialist sweetie shop, yummy ice cream too. The pub, pint and bar meal".

Most small villages in France, Germany, Spain, Italy have such facilities close to the shops or attractions . They even provide facilities to dump their waste and pick up fresh water as shown above at a small fee or in a lot of cases free. It is for this reason that many motor caravan users don't consider the UK as a friendly place to tour and spend their money abroad instead.

I would ask the council to consider boosting their tourism by providing facilities for, rather than considering further banning of motor caravan overnight parking.

We will be happy to enter into discussions with the council on this matter. Similar facilities are already provided in Cambridge, Ambleside in England and Broughshane, Carrickfergus and Donaghagee in Northern Ireland.

I look forward to your reply

John J Thompson


----------

